# Ritchey WCS Compact Crankset Chainrings



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Got a question for owners of Ritchey WCS compact cranks:

My WCS compact crankset has an aluminum big ring & a steel small ring. It also has 5 thin spacer washers that sandwich in the chainring/spider stack. Do these washers go between the little chainring & spider or underneath the chainring nuts? It appears their purpose it to shim up the difference created by the thinner steel small ring? I aquired this crankset taken apart, so it is a little bit of a mystery. Wondering if one of you guys can check your crankset & let me know how the parts should stacked? Thanks alot


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just guessing, but they probably don't 'belong' anywhere. Most likely guess is that they were bought in an attempt to help correct a ring-rub problem in the small-small combination, and likely in an attempt to use it in a 9-speed drivetrain.

If needed, their best place is likely to be between the inner ring and the spider, but try it without first.


----------

